# new victorian haps



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

well i got some new fish and i decided im going to stick with victorian haps i bought 3 the other day 2 males and 1 female im not sure exactly what type they are though. i havent taken any pics yet.

the dominant male is almost all black with greenish bars(3) and red edged fins! he/s *******! the other male is greyish/blue with 3 bars (he doesnt get as dark as the lack one) and the female is silverish green!

i might get rid of my acei and my albino re striped tiger and my 2 tretacephalus if theres any problems! im stickin with all victorian haps from here on out whenever i can find them! there hard to find around here!

any suggestions or possible ideas, or id'ing the fish let me know!

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
It's almost impossible to tell you what fish you have with such a description. Even with pix, it's sometimes very hard to say exactly what it could be  as many species are looking the same at the first sight
xris


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

ya i understand i have some pics to put up but im not sure how to do it!


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
It seems to be a hap sp44(or a species like) with a non conform black body color.
xris


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome thanks!
its my favortie fish in the tank


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You have tretacephalus in with acei? Won't the tretacephalus kill the acei?


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

well so far there is no problem, i actually found out my acei, is not an acei im still not sure exactly what it is its hard to tell, if i have any problems im going to remove any of the problem fish i dont want my flame back or any of my vics gettin hurt!


----------

